# defective screen



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

okay so i got my gnex for christmas and was extremely excited, i break it out of the packaging and activate it and then root and unlock boot loader i was playing with the settings and noticed at low levels of brightness the screen is very grainy and has bands going across the grey areas of the screen. my friend also got a gnex and his is the exact opposite and the screen is pristine. i went to the verizon store today with him and the verizon employees couldn't notice the difference between the two and pretty much told me to live with it and some other bs. even on some of the backgrounds (especially the sand stone looking one) his looked much more "high definition" and mine had little spots and you could see some of the banding. even the keyboard you can notice a difference his blacks are actually black while mine are purple. im going to try a different verizon store in the area tomorrow and hopefully they will exchange it. anyone have a game plan i can use to make them give me a new phone lol? i paid $300 and want my full 720p display! this is extremely annoying. also has anyone else notice this with their device?


----------



## TerrierB (Oct 26, 2011)

Call Verizon wireless and they will send u a new one overnight. They did it for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> okay so i got my gnex for christmas and was extremely excited, i break it out of the packaging and activate it and then root and unlock boot loader i was playing with the settings and noticed at low levels of brightness the screen is very grainy and has bands going across the grey areas of the screen. my friend also got a gnex and his is the exact opposite and the screen is pristine. i went to the verizon store today with him and the verizon employees couldn't notice the difference between the two and pretty much told me to live with it and some other bs. even on some of the backgrounds (especially the sand stone looking one) his looked much more "high definition" and mine had little spots and you could see some of the banding. even the keyboard you can notice a difference his blacks are actually black while mine are purple. im going to try a different verizon store in the area tomorrow and hopefully they will exchange it. anyone have a game plan i can use to make them give me a new phone lol? i paid $300 and want my full 720p display! this is extremely annoying. also has anyone else notice this with their device?


I've noticed it on auto-brightness when the screen is really dim but I've used auto brightness adjustment mods and never noticed again. I now turned off auto-brightness and have it set to about 30% or so and no issue anymore.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

smh... This is common effect on amoled screens at low brightness levels.


----------



## TerrierB (Oct 26, 2011)

Some have this problem some don't. I swapped my phone out and it's crystal clear on the new one. No banding at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

poontab said:


> smh... This is common effect on amoled screens at low brightness levels.


i understand that....but compared to my friends phone it looks like crap.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> i understand that....but compared to my friends phone it looks like crap.


Turn off auto-brightness and set brightness to 30% or so. See if it gets better.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Turn off auto-brightness and set brightness to 30% or so. See if it gets better.


it does get better...the bands still dont disappear and black is still pretty purple (even at 100%). im going to call tomorrow

edit: now im noticing ghosting of images (especially the app launcher icon) if i go from the homescreen straight to settings around the bottom grey area....cool.


----------



## unobtrusivetones (Aug 10, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> it does get better...the bands still dont disappear and black is still pretty purple (even at 100%). im going to call tomorrow
> 
> edit: now im noticing ghosting of images (especially the app launcher icon) if i go from the homescreen straight to settings around the bottom grey area....cool.


I had this exact problem with my screen, At first I was just going to live with it but it really bugged me since I was going to be stuck with the phone for two years and dropped a bunch of cash on it. luckily I noticed the screen problem right away and took it back to Verizon. After showing them the lines on the screen they brought out a replacement phone and exchanged it on the spot. My replacement phone's screen is perfect and I'm quite happy with it.
Good luck!


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

Seams like hit and miss for me. 1st nexus had a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. 2nd one had one too top right, this is my 3rd, no dead pixels but I do have weird gray dots on the bottom left that only show on some shades of gray. I'm not gonna push my luck. Although I have noticed some grading at the lower brightness levels.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

ive read a lot of people have banding or grainy screens. on my first nexus i had a dead pixel with grainy screen , the second one just has a grainy screen. it doesnt bother me much so ill live with it. the pixel bugged the hell out of me tho. and for dealing with the people at verizon it all depends on the person you get IMO. some people will change it out no problem and others will give you a hard time


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

my first gnex was grainy and had some few vertical banding lines which was fine but there was a particular line close to the middle that I could see pass any colors and Widgets. 
So I exchanged it under my 14 days then the new screen was more sharper on colors and no grainy or vertical lines. 
Which was weird cause the first one color looked washed out and all. 
Any who I'd exchanged it. 
I'd also turn the phone on first before I would have them activate it to make sure its to your liking and screen is good. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe this is something. I thought that my screen was banding on the settings screens with lines running up and down the screen vertically. But then I thought to take a screenshot just to see if it was truly my screen. This is what I came up with.










If you look at the bottom of the screenshot you can see lines running vertically. So I checked with LCD tester. Everything looked fine.









Green was good.








White was good.
But the grey gradient had banding in it, and so did my screen.








So since the screenshot actually takes a picture of whats there and not the screen itself I think I'm okay with everything.

Is this a good way to test?


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

Im starting to get a little upset, my first nexus got on launch day, the screen looked amazing, but it was randomly rebooting 3 times a day and the mic would cut out every other call. I almost wish Id kept it and waited for a fix, because the replacement I got had two dark bands running horizontal across the screen, and generally looked grainy everywhere else. I took it back last night, and this third one also looks grainy, which I would deal with, but the colors are way off on this one. The keys on the keyboard and the grey gradient in the settings screen actually look brown, whites look red. Setting my wallpaper to the green leaf image, I see orange-red where it gets brighter on the left side. My brother got his Nexus the same day at the same store, and his screen is perfect like my first one. I have compared these other two side by side with his, so I know I am not crazy or imagining things.

I would try to deal with it and get used to this one, but to make matters worse, the ear piece speaker on this one sounds blown out.

I am just not impressed with Samsung quality, and now that the Rezound is unlocked , its really starting to call my name. I really want to support the Nexus on Verizon, hell, its just what I've been waiting for for years, but its becoming quite difficult with these issues.

I am hoping my store just has a bad batch, as a last ditch effort before returning it for good, I'm gonna call tech support and see if they will send me one from the warehouse.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Maybe this is something. I thought that my screen was banding on the settings screens with lines running up and down the screen vertically. But then I thought to take a screenshot just to see if it was truly my screen. This is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is correct. If what you see still shows up in a screenshot it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## brochaos (Jan 8, 2012)

my old phone on the left (mfg 11/11) adn the new one on the right (mfg 12/11). old one also had rebooting issues. the old phone basically displayed blacks as purples...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't seen one of these screens that doesn't have some degree of banding. I have learned to deal with it. I really only notice it on the grey screens. (aka all the settings screens)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

CBMC said:


> I haven't seen one of these screens that doesn't have some degree of banding. I have learned to deal with it. I really only notice it on the grey screens. (aka all the settings screens)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Easy fix: Black/Cyan theme gets rid of most of the gray screens


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

How can I find the manufacture date?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got a replacement device for signal issues, and sure as hell on the setting screen towards the bottom it starts fading from black to grey. My first device has done of this.

What's the CORRECT way to check the screen, aside from just visually inspecting it?

Gah....


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> I just got a replacement device for signal issues, and sure as hell on the setting screen towards the bottom it starts fading from black to grey. My first device has done of this.
> 
> What's the CORRECT way to check the screen, aside from just visually inspecting it?
> 
> Gah....


screenshots are taken at the software level. So screen defects will not show in one. The black to gray fade is supposed to be there. The image Google used is made to look like that. If you have a defective screen you will see vertical streaks that almost resembles a paper like texture. Its obvious if its there.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you very much Nate! That eases my mind!

ETA: I just flashed Phone #1 back to factory and yeah it looks the same, fades to grey. Didn't that with your kickass theme Brother, so that threw me
for a loop.

Looks like Phone #2 has much better signal too


----------

